# Hotel Apartments?



## THE_KINGDOM (Sep 3, 2013)

So I've recently moved to Dubai about 6 weeks ago, from Canada actually but I'm originally from the UK. I'm here with family assisting me in securing a position. I've finally got a coupe of offers and need to move out to my own place fairly soon. 

I have read a few threads on the various areas of Dubai for buying or renting apartments or villas, JLT, JBR, Dubai Marina, The greens, Al Barsha etc.. but there doesn't seem to be too much info on hotel apartment living. 

The reason I'm looking into hotel apartments is because at the moment I simply do not have enough money to buy furniture from the get go, I left all my furniture in storage back in Canada. So I need to move into a furnished place as it would simply be more convenient initially. 
Also during the first few months of my employment, I want to make sure everything is secure and stabilized before binding into an agreement with a landlord and so forth. 

Can anybody with knowledge of hotel apartments point me in the right direction? 
Perhaps offer advice as to the cheapest hotel apartments? Gloria hotel?
The advantages/disadvantages of hotel living?

My budget is max AED 100,000/year

I need:
-decent gym facility (not imperative, as I could attend an outside gym) 
-en-suite laundry if possibly 
-a full kitchen

I want to thank in advance for any help and advice offered.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Tamani Hotel - Marina
Auris Metro Central - TECOM
Auris First Central - TECOM
Pearl Hotel Apartments - Marina
Lotus Hotel Apartments - Marina
Yassat Gloria - TECOM
Marinaview Hotel Apartments - Marina
Grand Belle Vue - TECOM
Legacy Hotel Apartments - TECOM
Gulf Oasis Hotel - TECOM
Golden Tulip - Al Barsha
Armada Towers - JLT
Movenpick - JLT


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

you will also find a few threads discussing the different hotel apartment options by using the search function on the forum.


----------



## Nix2012 (May 18, 2012)

Al Yassat - TECOM has a good gym. The pool is not so good. It has a full kitchen and laundry room. You also get a cleaner that comes twice a week. The air con and monthly bills such as electricity, air con are all included in one price. Its on the metro and a central location. Walking distance to bars, restaurants and shops. Although it has great points I wont be staying but that's only because I want something that I can make a home - my own furniture etc. Hope this helps


----------



## THE_KINGDOM (Sep 3, 2013)

Anybody know of Hotel Apartments anywhere from Business Bay and south, that are a bit cheaper? Some of these places are charging a lot. I'm max budget at 100,000 year. But if I could get a rate of around 7500/month would be ideal. 

Really appreciate the help in advance.


----------



## zatapa (Jun 21, 2013)

Maybe if you bargain, you get better deals but I have requested offers from four different places, all close to mall of emirates, the cheapest 2-bedroom apartment was 12k, the others were all 15k/month. I sure a studio or 1-bedroom would get you a better price. I thought Time Topaz was nicely located in walking distance from the mall. Good luck, I'll be moving there on the 14th.


----------



## cdnxpat (Oct 10, 2009)

The Kingdom , 
Sorry to re start this thread 
Any conclusions on your search / results
I am searching for the same, however near Media city if possible


----------



## Rbj*Rbj (Jul 23, 2014)

I am looking at Avari Hotel Apartments in Al Barsha.

Does anyone have any experience of this?


----------



## jgw99 (May 26, 2014)

THE_KINGDOM said:


> ...
> 
> My budget is max AED 100,000/year
> 
> ...


Wife and I got a decent price at Auris 1st Central in TECOM for a 1BR (granted we booked for 2 months and booked right before they hiked prices in late Sept). Has a kitchenette (basically 2 stove top but no oven, microwave, medium sized fridge). Washing machine but no dryer (coming from the US, this is different but housekeeping did lend the rack to hang clothes on). Gym is decent at the top floor (along with a pool and a steam room). Wifii for up to 3 devices.

Also have Studio apts here with same amenities but not sure how much it costs vs 1BR.

Oh and for long term stays, cleaning is only 2x a week.

I know of folks in City Premiere (Business Bay) although I don't know how much they are paying. 

But I do agree with comment above. Whatever rate they provide, give them your best offer. Worst they can do is say they can't have you for that price.

Good luck.


----------



## Navaron (Oct 13, 2014)

Gavtek said:


> Tamani Hotel - Marina
> Auris Metro Central - TECOM
> Auris First Central - TECOM
> Pearl Hotel Apartments - Marina
> ...


There also Metro Central Apartments in Tecom. I stayed there for a few months but like many hotel apartments, they become very expensive compared to renting in the high season


----------



## DubaiMe (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi, I read that your main issue was about the furniture. A friend of mine decided to rent all, instead of burring, so he didn't had to worry about going, choosing, buying, as he wasn't sure if he would have stayed the whole time n the same apartment. 

I though this could be a great idea for you too. He dealt with an italian company, furniturerentalme.com


----------



## Rbj*Rbj (Jul 23, 2014)

I am moving into the avari in al barsha today for a month for 10k AED.. will let you know how it goes! haha


----------



## robbo265 (Nov 22, 2014)

Rbj*Rbj said:


> I am moving into the avari in al barsha today for a month for 10k AED.. will let you know how it goes! haha


 have stayed in Dusit residence on the Marina and now in Amwaj suites on JBR, it beats all the hassle you get with DEWA, Du, Empower etc,


----------



## saracen (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi

Can anyone recommend a decent one in Deira please?

Ta.


----------



## DubaiResident (Oct 25, 2014)

saracen said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone recommend a decent one in Deira please?
> 
> Ta.


Nawras Aparments on Amman St, Al Nahda-1, Dubai. It used to cost around 8500 Dirhams per month, about a year ago. The building has illuminated red lights. There's another one across the road with illuminated green lights. Can't remember it's name though.


----------

